# HELP! Diagnose this!



## bbymkr (Aug 18, 2014)

One of my cichlids has this on it. Can anyone identify it? Ich? only one fish has it.


----------



## bbymkr (Aug 18, 2014)

Some video also.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Need some additional info, please post:
Tank Dimensions-
Water Parameters (Temperature, Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, pH and if possible GH and KH)-
What and How Often You Feed-
How long the fish has been in it's current tank-
Tankmates-
How long the tank has been running-
Regular water change amount and frequency-
List any water additives-


----------



## bbymkr (Aug 18, 2014)

Tank Dimensions- 55 gallon 48"x12"x18"
Water Parameters - 78 degrees (I have only some API test 5 in 1 test strips)
Nitrate - 0
Nitrite - 0.5
PH - 8.0 
GH - 140
KH - 240

Food - Hikari Cichlid Staple ( 2 small feedings a day)
Fish have been in tank since Early August.
6 other Astd African cichlids are in the tank that has been up for a year.
weekly gravel vacs and 10%-15% water changes.
only thing added is Tetra AquaSafe conditioner. On the last water change (Sunday) I added 2 tablespoons of all natural sea salt for the first time.


----------



## bbymkr (Aug 18, 2014)

opps nitrate should read - 20


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Any large rocks in the tank? Kind of looks like he got stuck between a rock and tried escaping and scraped himself.


----------



## bbymkr (Aug 18, 2014)

No large stones, some large toe hold cichlid stones and some other misc. decorations. I have gotten a response on another forum that it looks like fungus. Anyone here also think that?


----------



## Vincenzo (Mar 6, 2014)

I posted today about a cyst I found on one of my fish. So I have been researching and it appears what you show to be a fungus. That's a start I'm not the expert. Just that I keep checking the forum to see if anyone responded to my request.


----------



## bbymkr (Aug 18, 2014)

Well I just observed the affected fish is now purposely swimming in the faces of other cichlid's to encourage them to bite at it, and have seen a couple do it! So it's definitely bothering it. But it is still the only visibly affected fish. Would adding more salt in help any? Pimafix won't be here until Thursday, and I have read mixed reviews about it.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Salt may or may not help but it's what I'd use while waiting for meds. 1 teaspoon per gallon, added gradually over 5-6 hours. If you can, treat in a separate hospital tank.


----------



## bbymkr (Aug 18, 2014)

Well the fish died today! :x I'm thinking it was too far progressed for Pimafix to be effective. I'm hoping no other fish gets it, what should I do now? I've done a couple of large water changes. Bought a API master test kit and all parameters are OK.


----------

